# Used Jotul Alagash Inspection Help



## Squaredarlings (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi.  I'm new to this forum and enjoy the honest frank opinions and discussions.  I'd appreciate some advice.  I'm going to look at a used Jotul Allagash tonight.  The owner said it came with the house he bought 2.5 years ago. He replaced it with a vent free stove (a move I don't understand unless it was because the chimney needed significant $ to repair or something is seriously wrong with the Jotul).  It's been in his barn.  It's in good shape but not hooked up so I won't know if it works until I get it home.  Can you tell me what to look for to assess this stove to see if it will be a good buy?  The owner is asking $700. It's going to cost at least $100 to hire help to move it.


----------



## pen (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site. I don't know enough about the unit to give you any advice but I did turn your post into its own thread as I think that will help to give you the best response.

Welcome again and good luck.

pen


----------



## Squaredarlings (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks!   I've been reading over the site and now know how to remove the top and glass and how to look for a ushaped burner or stainless steel.   I'll also check the rating plate for a date stamp. Hopefully someone will tell me if this is a good price to pay (plus transportation cost). I'm guessing any repairs needed will still be worth the price.


----------



## Todd (Aug 8, 2013)

$700 sounds like a good deal. If it's been sitting in the barn for awhile check for corrosion. My recent Allagash purchase was in a garage for a year and had a little rust in spots but nothing serious.


----------



## Squaredarlings (Aug 8, 2013)

I went to see the stove tonight - it's in really good shape.  No corrosion - no rust, one small black spot on the logs underneath, has the optional screen.  It's got the u shaped burners so I'm guessing that means it's the older version and wondering if anyone knows if these are easy to fix?  The owner said he'd negoitiate off the $700 price - but it's still a risk to buy it - pay to bring it home and have it installed before we can actually see if it works.  I would really appreciate some opinions on if it's worth it to buy a used stove vs. a new stove.  Does anyone know what kinds of things can go wrong and if these stoves can be fixed easily?


----------



## The Maine Stove Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

The Allagash is a super simple stove to work on and getting parts are no problem. The most common parts to go are the thermo-couple and the thermo-pile. Those are probably $20-$35 a piece. Is it a direct vent or a B-Vent stove? The B-vent had a fix a in which you had to re-wire the spill switch circuit (safety switch for a blocked flue) but it was fairly simple to do. If it's a Direct Vent even that isn't an issue. The stove new sells for around 2K so 600-700 is a good deal and you would still be able to put a few bucks into it and be OK. 

The advantage of buying new would be the warranty and the upgraded "pan" type burner with what I think is a better looking flame picture. 

Warm Regrards


----------



## Squaredarlings (Aug 11, 2013)

The Maine Stove Guy said:


> The Allagash is a super simple stove to work on and getting parts are no problem. The most common parts to go are the thermo-couple and the thermo-pile. Those are probably $20-$35 a piece. Is it a direct vent or a B-Vent stove? The B-vent had a fix a in which you had to re-wire the spill switch circuit (safety switch for a blocked flue) but it was fairly simple to do. If it's a Direct Vent even that isn't an issue. The stove new sells for around 2K so 600-700 is a good deal and you would still be able to put a few bucks into it and be OK.
> 
> The advantage of buying new would be the warranty and the upgraded "pan" type burner with what I think is a better looking flame picture.
> 
> Warm Regrards


 
Dear Maine Stove Guy,  Thank you very much for the helpful advice.  The Allagash is a Direct Vent.  Ever since I started learning about stoves I've fallen in love with the Avalon Tree of Life and think I'm going to pass on the Allagash.  I know it would be more practical to buy the Allagash but sometimes I just have to give my home and myself a present and the Tree of Life will be this year's present.  Are you familiar with that brand?  I love the cast iron work, the 3 windows, the fire sparkles and has lots of options turning it up and down.


----------



## The Maine Stove Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

Avalon is a great Brand and the Tree of Life has been a solid stove for years. Avalon/Lopi really changed the look of the flame picture for gas stoves when they came out with their "Ember Fyre" burner back 10 years or so ago. In my opinion it's still one of the nicest looking fires in any gas stove. I also think the 3 sided fire viewing is an advantage too. Great choice with the Tree of Life, you'll be very happy with it. Congrats
Warm Regards
Mark


----------



## Squaredarlings (Aug 11, 2013)

The Maine Stove Guy said:


> Avalon is a great Brand and the Tree of Life has been a solid stove for years. Avalon/Lopi really changed the look of the flame picture for gas stoves when they came out with their "Ember Fyre" burner back 10 years or so ago. In my opinion it's still one of the nicest looking fires in any gas stove. I also think the 3 sided fire viewing is an advantage too. Great choice with the Tree of Life, you'll be very happy with it. Congrats
> Warm Regards
> Mark


 
Dear Mark,  Thank you soo much!  I've been worrying and trying to read everything I can find on the Avalon stove and of course, there are some stoves that have had problems and other than that there are ads but no one has really expressed an opinion except someone who likes Regency, Jotul and several others over Travis products ( I did check their stoves and just didn't see anything that makes me happy).  It's such an expensive item and is only for supplemental heating so I really have to research it properly before committing to the sale.  It was awesome to read your encouraging note!  (Big sigh of relief)  Jean


----------



## kc classic (Jan 21, 2016)

The Maine Stove Guy said:


> The Allagash is a super simple stove to work on and getting parts are no problem. The most common parts to go are the thermo-couple and the thermo-pile. Those are probably $20-$35 a piece. Is it a direct vent or a B-Vent stove? The B-vent had a fix a in which you had to re-wire the spill switch circuit (safety switch for a blocked flue) but it was fairly simple to do. If it's a Direct Vent even that isn't an issue. The stove new sells for around 2K so 600-700 is a good deal and you would still be able to put a few bucks into it and be OK.
> 
> The advantage of buying new would be the warranty and the upgraded "pan" type burner with what I think is a better looking flame picture.
> 
> Warm Regrards


I know this is an old thread. But what did you mean by they had a fix for the b vent model? I have one and am having problems. I think it is the spill switch.


----------

